# Bands, Bands, And More Bands!!!!



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

I just came from the twin cities tonight and took some awesome pictures with the digital camera. Got a picture of two neck bands and two leg bands, all on 4 seperate geese!!! I've seen three other geese with leg bands in the same area, but 2 neck bands is awesome.

Question though, where does black neck bands with white lettering come from?? I know I've seen it on a video I have and I think it's from Alberta, but not positive... Pretty sure it was on Jack Brittingham's video. Anyways, really cool to see!!!  Just thought I'd share. Maybe I'llload up the pics!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> Question though, where does black neck bands with white lettering come from??


My guess is probably within a few hundred yards...they use them on locals.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have 30-50 locals in a town not far from me that I have been eyeing... Each one is banded, with the adults double banded. They just took flight from the molt a few days ago so I am hoping they dont go to far.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

SHOOTING GEESE AROUND THE TWIN CITIES WITH NECK BANDS IS LIKE GETTING A HUMMER AT A WHORE HOUSE.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

*NO CHIT  8)  8)  8) :eyeroll: *


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm not sure of where all of you think all these banded geese are but I have been hunting geese in MN a long time and have only shot 1 neck band, near Rochester back in the 80's. I have only seen one leg band shot in the spread, banded in Hudson WI. I see very few banded birds in the North Metro. My back yard buts up to a sod field that has well over 1000 geese on it every fall. I have never seen a band (I look for them) on any of the birds there not alone a collar. I know there are a few banded birds throughout the metro but it is no like every bird here has bling bling.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

the black bands with white letters are from alberta canada and it is in one of jack brittinghams videos..north american waterfowl is the movie i beleive


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

I knew it, from Alberta, in Jack's video, that's what I told my buddy at the DNR station. We blew the pics up and got the numbers from em, he called down to the Horicon Marsh to have them send out the info on both the birds, since they were way different numbers. I'll let you know when I get the info.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey, I've seen black neck collars in the TC since before I could shoot a gun. I think they collar birds in the Metro with them. In fact I've never seen a collar in the Metro that wasn't black with white lettering. The problem is most of those birds don't fly outta the ****ies. Go figure.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> I knew it, from Alberta, in Jack's video, that's what I told my buddy at the DNR station. We blew the pics up and got the numbers from em, he called down to the Horicon Marsh to have them send out the info on both the birds, since they were way different numbers. I'll let you know when I get the info.


How much do you want to bet that when you get the info back they're not from Alberta? I can't even believe that you'd think there'd be not one, but two neck collared geese from Alberta in Eastern MN in August. :roll: Even though MN doesn't get migrants from Alberta in the first place and certainly doesn't get migrants period in August (not to mention Eastern MN receives very few migrant geese period). :roll: Just because you saw a guy shoot a black neck collar in Alberta on a video it makes you ignore migration patterns and timing and the rational explanation that these are local geese...since the only geese in MN at this time are locals. What do you think the odds are that two neck collared geese from Alberta switched flyways and decided to summer together in the Twin cities? :roll:

Take my word for it, the DNR bands (or at the very least used to band up until very recently) resident geese with black collars and white letters. These are local geese.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey MJ, thanks man, I get the point. I am looking at the pics right now, numbers PJ12 and PM39.

Here's a question for ya though, why would one have a legband and one not?? Also, do they band females on the right leg and males on the left??


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My resident honkers with collars were white with black lettering. Not sure about the different legs. I think when you have numerous people helping out, the bands get put on different legs.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Whenever an auxilary marker of any variety is put on they will always also put a leg band on...so it should have definitely had a leg band. Any chance you missed it? Sometimes they get stained and are hard to see. Otherwise I guess there's also a slight chance it came off??? One thing is for sure, at one time it did have a leg band.

As far as which leg the band gets put on, there's no significance. I've shot them with bands on different legs, with the band upside down, etc. Like porkchop said most of the people banding are volunteers and they're usually banding several hundred at a time so I'm sure things get hectic. Most of the one's I've taken have been on the left leg for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

I just don't understand how they can sex and age the bird then if there's not some sort of physical check. It'd be pretty interesting to get a little info on how they figure the age.

No, there's not a legband on this goose, damn I wish I could've put it on here.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

When I have help banding in the past,

Females right leg, males left.

I always got the great job of removing from the
net! Geese are not very happy campers when
getting banded.

It gives a new meaning to being sh#t on!


----------

